# هل تجوز الصلاه فى المسيحيه حتى فى الحمام



## kimos (19 مايو 2011)

انا بسال بجد لان ليا صديقه مسيحيه مقربه وقالتلى انو ينفع بس ازاى وهو مكان نجس هل يجوز فى المسيحيه الصلاه فى اماكن نجسه


----------



## bob (19 مايو 2011)

kimos قال:


> انا بسال بجد لان ليا صديقه مسيحيه مقربه وقالتلى انو ينفع بس ازاى وهو مكان نجس هل يجوز فى المسيحيه الصلاه فى اماكن نجسه


*ههههههههههه سؤال مضحك بس انا اعلم ان المسلمين مش بيصلوا و لا بيضعوا حتي رنات موبايل قران علشان ميرنش في الحمام 
يا حبيبي ربنا موجود في كل مكان هل ربنا بيحده مكان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالطبع لا يعني هو موجود داخل الحمام و خارج 
ازاي ربنا يبقي موجود في الحمام و انا اقول ان ده مكان نجس و مينفعش اصلي فيه؟؟؟؟؟*
*اللي انا واثق فيه ان لو صليت في اي حته و اي وقت ربنا حيسمع صلاتي
"أُبَارِكُ الرَّبَّ فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ، وَفِي كُلَّ حِيِنٍ تَسْبِحَتَهُ فِي فَمِي" (مز 34: 1)
*


----------



## veron (19 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *اللي انا واثق فيه ان لو صليت في اي حته و اي وقت ربنا حيسمع صلاتي
> "أُبَارِكُ الرَّبَّ فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ، وَفِي كُلَّ حِيِنٍ تَسْبِحَتَهُ فِي فَمِي" (مز 34: 1)
> *


متهيالي مافيش افضل من دي اجابه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مايو 2011)

​ 
*انت لما بتحب حد و بتقدره هتقابله في اجمل مكان يعجبه فما بالك بربنا*​

*فبما ان اله المسيحيه عارف انه الناس عندها عقل تمييز هو اداهولها فمعملش احكام شرعيه للحاجات العجيبه دي؟؟؟؟*​ 
*ربنا يشفي*​ 
*سلام*​​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 مايو 2011)

*الصلاة هى صلة بيننا وبين رب المجد
فالمسيحى يتكلم بعقلة ورورحة دائما وبإستمرار مع رب المجد
فليس للمكان اهمية
المهم الروح والفكر مشغول باستمرار بالرب
ومكتوب
صلو كل حين ولا تملو
ليس عندنا مكان نجس لان الرب فى كل مكان
ومادام الفكر مشغول بالرب فهذه صلاة
*


----------



## Critic (19 مايو 2011)

*اولا قولك ان الحمام مكان نجس هو معتقدك انت فلا تسقطه علينا*
*ثانيا : ما هو وجه اعتراضك على الصلاة فى اى مكان حتى لو كان الحمام ؟*

*الامور لا تقاس بهذه السطحية فعلاقة الصلاة السامية بين الانسان و الله لا تتوقف على نوعية المكان من الاساس و لا تتأثر به*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مايو 2011)

*



			و نجاهد دوما لان نميز بين ما يليق و ما لايليق به و بنا كاولاده .. لئلا نغضبه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*اه فعلا....الي بيحب حد اصلا هيحب يقابله في احسن الاحوال و الاماكن و هيعرف هو بيحب ايه و بيكره ايه بعقله من غير املاء...سلام*
​


----------



## جيلان (19 مايو 2011)

*ماشى هنقابل ربنا فى احسن مكان اوكى لكن هو بيسأل ينفع ولا لا والاجابة ينفع
كوننا نعمل كدى او منعملش لان فى بديل فده كويس
لكن من ناحية ينفع لو مش قدامك الا هو لاى ظرف فينفع
لان الصلاة كمان هى اتصال مع الله ومش بتكون وقت الصلاة بس لكن فى كل وقت روحنا بتكلم ربنا وهو موجود فى كل مكان فينفع ليه لأ*


----------



## أَمَة (19 مايو 2011)

كلمة الصلاة تعني المواصلة والصلة مع الخالق.​ 
الصلاة في المسيحية ممكن ان تكون بالقول او الفكر او الفعل الجسد أي السجود.​ 
فهل من مانع أن يفكر الإنسان بخالقه في أي مكان؟​ 
قدسية الله لا تتأثر بالمكان أو الزمان. 
​


----------



## esambraveheart (19 مايو 2011)

*الرجاء من جميع الاخوه و الزملاء الالتزام بسير الموضوع و عدم اخراجه عن سياقه
توجد مشاركات كثيره خارج اطار الموضوع ..الرجاء من الاخوه مشرفي القسم التعامل معها​*


----------



## أَمَة (19 مايو 2011)

*تم تنظيف الموضوع من كل الحوارات الخارجية*

*يغلق *
*بسبب التشتيت*


*وتنبيه للإخوة غير المسيحيين*
*يرجى قراءة قوانين القسم*
*لكي لا تتلقون مخالفات*​


----------

